# Hi, New Owner



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hello All,

I'm Martin from Worthing, Sussex
I'm a first-time owner of an Audi TT Mk3 Vorsprung Quattro in Turbo Blue.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Martin, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

